# overtraining in prison



## heckler7 (Mar 26, 2014)

if you are the average guy at the gym you probably take rest days during the week. Why is it that guys in prison train 7 days a week year round and come out huge. And they dont get to over eat you only get basic calories or garbage from the commisary


----------



## KelJu (Mar 26, 2014)

Good genetics + extra food from the commisary. I saw an interview on youtube where an ex con said that almost no one comes to prison to get big. Most of the people who are big coming out were big going in.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 26, 2014)

Semen is high in protein


----------



## mac10chap (Mar 26, 2014)

Pat Arnold said that while he was in prison, the people that were body builders or even gym rats would trade their junk food (twinkies and ding dongs and such) to the fat asses for their cans of tuna and what not to try to get extra protein.  Guess when you've got no choice but the stare at bars and workout all day, you're bound to put on some mass.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 26, 2014)

Sh*t flavored dickcicles?


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 26, 2014)

cuz they all black


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 26, 2014)

One body part a day  1) chest 2)Back 3)shoulders 4)Bi's 6)Tri's 7)legs


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 26, 2014)

I bet there's alot of down time. I bet they get ample rest in any given day.


----------



## Intense (Mar 26, 2014)

All you're doing is eating, sleeping, lifting, repeat. Given the quality of food isnt good but with decent genetics you can come out much better than you went in. Especially that your sole focus would be lifting and trying to get big, all your energy would go into that rather than everyday stresses that we have outside of prison.

My buddy is in prison and says that they make preworkout drinks out of powdered milk, instant coffee, and peanut butter. Yummm. They're creative tho


----------



## Acheron (Mar 26, 2014)

Intense said:


> All you're doing is eating, sleeping, lifting, repeat. Given the quality of food isnt good but with decent genetics you can come out much better than you went in. Especially that your sole focus would be lifting and trying to get big, all your energy would go into that rather than everyday stresses that we have outside of prison.



I think this is a solid theory.  I was out of work for awhile and found during this time I had more energy during my workouts.  More importantly, I had more time to sleep.  I don't know about the rest of you, but during the work week I will often only get 6-7 hours of sleep.  When I was out of work, I would often sleep until I woke up naturally, which was often 9-9.5 hours.  I wasn't on anything, but more energy equaled more intense workouts and more rest equaled more gains.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 27, 2014)

I did six years 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Mar 27, 2014)

People in prison don't train everyday? Most of their training knowledge comes from experience, magazines, and other inmates. Body part split is the most common routine, just as it is on the outside. Also people in prison have jobs, so they don't just eat, sleep, and workout. So the ones looking for extra/better food can get jobs in the kitchen. And contrary to popular belief most inmates are not huge.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 27, 2014)

ckcrown84 said:


> I did six years
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





OfficerFarva said:


> I'm going to have to guess it was for fraud or theft?



now that shit is funny


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 27, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> I'm going to have to guess it was for fraud or theft?



Pretty sure I am running a very successful journal in AMA forums 

Guess I ripped them off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 27, 2014)

They do train everyday, some do the same body part everyday. And it's true they get more rest then us, more workout time then us, and the diet is very limited so they stick to shit like tuna every damn day. Preworkouts made of instant coffee and such. I know a few guys who were in prison, guys went in small and came out big cuz there wasnt much else to do. They dont go in big lol I remember stories of using a deck of cards, every card you drew was the number of pushupa or pullups you did, guys would spend hours doing that.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 9, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> They do train everyday, some do the same body part everyday. And it's true they get more rest then us, more workout time then us, and the diet is very limited so they stick to shit like tuna every damn day. Preworkouts made of instant coffee and such. I know a few guys who were in prison, guys went in small and came out big cuz there wasnt much else to do. They dont go in big lol I remember stories of using a deck of cards, every card you drew was the number of pushupa or pullups you did, guys would spend hours doing that.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


a lot of good input here, but rambos right they do train every day and some do full body superset training. The idea is to be prepaired for a riot to defend your group. But I believe DJ maybe onto something with the amount of rest they get.


----------



## Kirk B (Apr 9, 2014)

a deck of cards is 500 push up  each suit is a different with close wide middle ect ghet it  and i did 4 years and looked fucking amazing when i got out i do have good geans tho !!! pre workout black coffee and i olny got to the gym 1 x a week  we had bags we'd fill with water, use the stairs for chin ups  and the top of the stairs wre for dips i got swole !!!


----------



## Mincow (Apr 16, 2014)

I couldn't find numbers after a quick google, but I'd have to think actual WEIGHT lifting is becoming more and more an isolated incident.  An Amendment to an appropriations bill "expressly prohibited  the federal Bureau of Prisons from purchasing "training equipment for  boxing, wrestling, judo, karate, or other martial art, or any  bodybuilding or weightlifting equipment of any sort.""  Many states like California followed suit, but I can't find numbers on State prison weight lifting.

http://www.slate.com/articles/news_...lly_spend_all_their_time_lifting_weights.html


----------



## gds92115 (May 21, 2014)

what else do they have to do.  wonder if guys prison have access to juice.


----------



## IronAddict (May 21, 2014)

gds92115 said:


> what else do they have to do.  wonder if guys prison have access to juice.




Just as easy to get gear, at least orals, in prison.

So I've heard.


----------



## SFW (May 21, 2014)

Lol those big nigs arent on gears. Its 400 years of selective breeding. And all that post workout kool aid from the commisary. Insulin is anabolic.


----------



## xxcasualtiesx420 (May 27, 2014)

ive been locked up with ppl and alot of them wont even touch the weights strictlt pushups, pull ups dips, water bag curls and weight ever other creativity. but i notice for my self you get you to the high rep range and great fat burning benifits i dident put on much weight as i would of with weights but instead i just got ripped and i feel like when some one is ripped they just look huge even if there not that big


----------



## IronAddict (May 27, 2014)

SFW said:


> Lol those big nigs arent on gears. Its 400 years of selective breeding. And all that post workout kool aid from the commisary. Insulin is anabolic.



Not all, but yes, a lot. I've got friends that spent years prison who left just an average drug dealer, and was no bigger than me.

He came out a super, hulkish drug dealer....he even told me what he did, he found out who the guy was who could get things and did what we do..put an order in.


----------



## CG (Jun 2, 2014)

Kali muscle youtube. 

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------

